# Mk2 Golf Rallye rebuild to perfection



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

well after last years success with the mk4 R32 we resprayed to a show finish the customers brother dropped by to arrange to give his mk2 golf rally the same treatment but the interior and exterior of the rallye was to be done

quick reminder of the R32, still looking fresh after being resprayed 18months ago









the customer thought that it only suffered from small rust bubbles on his sill but after a closer inspection alot more signs of the cars age was showing…..so challenge accepted

Never put up any progress pics of this so here goes

last year we did the mk4 R32 and the owners brother was so happy with how the R32 looked that he decided he wanted his rallye to have the same treatment

the car was delivered to us on a trailer, it was fairly decent condition but suffered from the usual rusty sills, arches and small rust bubbles over the paintwork

the car was to recieve a full show respray, consisting of the full car inside and out being resprayed in the original colour then lacquered, baked in the booth and then flattened and relaquered then baked and then flattened and polished to a prefect finish

the roof was painted orange a few years ago and was to be taken back to the original colour
the front bumper has a built in plimth that holds the number plate and that was cut out and a new section plastic welded in to completely smooth the bumper
the 2 front wings had the inner line trimmed completely flush to allow a better clearance between the arch and the wheel
the front panel had all unnecessary holes welded up and smoothed over and then colour coded the same colour as the car

here are the pics

how the car arrived









front wing repairs and arch trimming

















the sills had had some previous repairs that had started to rust so they were stripped back and sand blasted to remove any rust left in the metal

















front panel smoothed and primed

















wings primed

bumper smoothed and primed

















panels ready to paint

















painted parts

























































the car with all the repairs finished and masked ready for paint

































polishing stage and rebuilding

































































finished and after 2 coats of best of show and awaiting the trailer to come take it away
swissvax

















































picture taken from volksfling 2 weeks ago









and a pic of the rallye and R32 together









The Rallye took best of show at volksfling about 3 weeks ago and the R32 took 2nd best of show on the same day

more pics of both Builds can be found here
Touch-Ups FaceBook


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I love the MK2 rallyes! Top work!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great Stuff!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't see many of them any more, top work chaps.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Decent bodyshops are like hens teeth. both cars look amazing, the trick is always to wait until 6-12mths later and see if the filler work has sunk.

Great job there though.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks epic mate well done


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome car!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Paintwork now looks awesome, Rallyes were always a bugger for rust in the sill panels. They wern't usually cavity waxed after being welded in place to U.S spec Golf shells. I was lucky enough to see an original U.S Rallye whilst in the States years ago, belived to be 1 of 2 sent there, they've got Jetta headlights instead of the Rallyes broad-beem homafocal's. Shame they never really did that well in motorsport, the Scirocco next to the R32 was much more of a sports car, often winning races in the U.S beating cars from other classes way above the Scirocco punching weight including Porsches, Jaguar's and American muscle, two Scirocco were even once entered for Le Mans but didn't qualify.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow that's great work :thumb:

I've got a very soft spot for Rallyes - Will certainly own one, one day.

Great stuff 

:wave:
Jay


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

that is amazing!!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome stuff,where you guys based ? whats your average price for such work?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks guys
it certainly took quite a long time, the owner works offshore so we had the car with us for upto 11 weeks so we could take our time on it but the effort pay'd off

Thanks


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a job. fantastic finish


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

This used to be my mates car down in Cornwall, who did the original work on it! 
Engine transplant to 20v and comp wheels, and our boss did the respray originally, must of been 4/5 years ago!

Good to see it again, was an animal! 

Paintwork looks amazing, great job you've done!

Awesome.


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks again guys

found a couple more pics of it while it was going through the flattening and polishing stage




































Touch-Ups FaceBook


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

robtech said:


> awesome stuff,where you guys based ? whats your average price for such work?


???:wave:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful mate :argie:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning car!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Mmmm i like!! R32 is hot i want one!


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely work guys. Really impressive.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice paint , really liking the r32's colour


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

robtech said:


> ???:wave:


I don't think he can really answer that one. It's not an average job so doubt there is an average price. I can confirm they are very competitive and having seen there work on a few cars I'm happy to recommend them.

Awesome work guys. You need a better camera though.


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks everyone

i passed on a few details to him robert and thanks for the recommendation 

oh and i think the pictures are more down to the user and not that camera haha


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

well done, exceptional workmanship and nice to see bodywork done properly.


----------



## liam_16v (Jun 30, 2010)

That r32 looks amazing and great work.


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks again guys,

if i can get all the R32 pics together i will do a strip down and rebuild thread for that too


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome cars I had a Golf Rallye back in 1998 mine was 1.9 with 226bhp the howl of the G60 to die for, wish I still kept it in a way


----------

